# Mounting a AudioControl DDC



## oejeffrey (Oct 23, 2009)

Hope I am in the right place for this but I recently bought a Audio Control DQS. I am interested in mounting it and I know the unit comes with a small shroud ( if that is the right word ). I am wondering if this makes the DDC dash mountable as in Single din size ?? I know it is called a Digital DASH Control but sometimes names can be a bit misleading:worried:. My new system has kicker SX amps and I have the Kicker SXRC which is din size. I am thinking having both of these units mounted up front would be a very nice look. I have a Honda Pilot so I have plenty of room for mounting all the gadgets I want.
I could really use some help here before I decide to purchase this unit. Thank you in advance for your help.

J. Wilson


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

The width of the shroud and unit is shorter than what a DIN mount is. It can be done, you just have to get creative.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

easily done with the right tools.... you should be able to locate a local shop just to fab some work for you....


----------



## oejeffrey (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanx guys...I found a shop and he sais he can do the ork...Now can I get a loan from someone here ???


----------

